# Navionics



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

Has anyone here used Navionics lake chips? I was looking at their website and their Freshest Data program for updating chips looks like a great way on staying current on lake maps without buying a new one.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I have the east chip from around '08. I've actually never looked into upgrading. They are IMO a necessity for offshore fishing and going to new places. If I ever buy new units I plan on buying new chips.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Just purchased a new chip this year. They give ya a years free updates with a new card purchase, at least with the premium card, platinum card gives ya lifetime updates. My new 788ci won't take the platinum card though. Mike


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I just bought the premium east. I have to say that I am not impressed. I have a HB 989c si and the maps that come loaded in it are as good as the non-hd lakes. If you fish a lake that is in HD it really looks good with the better contour lines and such. I am just not sure it was worth the money for me.


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Just purchased a new chip this year. They give ya a years free updates with a new card purchase, at least with the premium card, platinum card gives ya lifetime updates. My new 788ci won't take the platinum card though. Mike


Update your unit then the chip will work



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I recently upgraded from the Premium to the Platinum, FYI, the premium does not offfer any updates and the Platinum offers a 1 year of free updates, so far the best part of the upgrade is the sattelite imagry as I still havent been on a high def lake to try the 3d stuff, charts are all the same no matter which of those two you buy so for the money, id stay with the Premium until they get many more High Def maps on line in Ohio, around my area,only ST Marys, Ceasers Creek and Brookville Lakes are the only High def maps within a few hrs of me. If your not spending a ton of time there, its not worth the money to upgrade.

Salmonid


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I bought one this year but most likely will pick up a Lakemaster chip when it comes out for Ohio.


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

The Premium does offer the Freshest Data program, I just did mine. Bimmer what don't you like about the Navionics?


----------



## Rough House (Jun 1, 2012)

I compared the Lakemaster to a Navionics Platinum card. Wasn't fond of the lakemaster card but i only fish Erie. Smaller lakes might be different. The navionics had a lot more information than the lakemaster card did, at least where i fish.


----------

